# UPS recommendation



## setanjan123 (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi, I need an UPS for my rig. It has a Ryzen 5 3600 and an RTX 3060 Ti with a Cooler Master MWE 650W PSU. I am assuming giving backup while the thing is drawing full power might be a tall order but what I absolutely need is backup for atleast 5 minutes during normal usage when the GPU is not under load.
I actually use my PC for office work and I tend to have random power cuts anywhere from 10-15 seconds to a couple minutes and it really messes up my productivity.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 7, 2021)

setanjan123 said:


> Hi, I need an UPS for my rig. It has a Ryzen 5 3600 and an RTX 3060 Ti with a Cooler Master MWE 650W PSU. I am assuming giving backup while the thing is drawing full power might be a tall order but what I absolutely need is backup for atleast 5 minutes during normal usage when the GPU is not under load.
> I actually use my PC for office work and I tend to have random power cuts anywhere from 10-15 seconds to a couple minutes and it really messes up my productivity.


*www.amazon.in/APC-BX1100C-1100VA-230V-Back/dp/B01ELNPG2I?dchild=1


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 9, 2021)

if possible, ask in local market where you can get it at a lesser price and you can also check manufacturing date as most of the time the shipped item is months old as reported by many people at different places.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 9, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> if possible, ask in local market where you can get it at a lesser price and you can also check manufacturing date as most of the time the shipped item is months old as reported by many people at different places.


Any specific model you suggest?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 9, 2021)

setanjan123 said:


> Any specific model you suggest?



same one that bssunilreddy suggested. i had a very old system so i bought a 600va model of apc in sept 2018 from local market though for 50rs. more, main dealer was ready to get it delivered to my place (some 14-15kms.). its working fine even after a new computer bought last year. there was some card issue during warranty and it was changed free of cost. i will be getting this 1100va one in few months when we purchase a laser printer.


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 8, 2022)

Got the 1100va model for 6.7k. Had a few queries. 
1.I mostly keep the UPS on as my router runs via it and so it gets kinda hot. Should I turn it off in the night?
2. I recently went out for a few hours so turned off the UPS but kept it plugged to mains. When I came back the UPS was kinda hot to touch. So I am going on vacation for 3 days soon and I am worried about this. Should I also unplug it from mains if I am not using it for an extended time?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 8, 2022)

*www.amazon.in/APC-BVX1200LI-Protec...lectronics&sprefix=bvx,electronics,561&sr=1-4
go for this instead. There is atleast one source in our forums where we found of BX series doesnt have good AVR protection


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 8, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> *www.amazon.in/APC-BVX1200LI-Protec...lectronics&sprefix=bvx,electronics,561&sr=1-4
> go for this instead. There is atleast one source in our forums where we found of BX series doesnt have good AVR protection


Already bought the previous one . Could you answer my last question please? Regarding keeping it plugged to mains.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 8, 2022)

I have  the exact same UPS as you (BX1100C) and I have never needed to unplug (It never became hot to touch).
The UPS has inbuilt fans that will kick into action if it goes beyond threshold.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 8, 2022)

setanjan123 said:


> Got the 1100va model for 6.7k. Had a few queries.
> 1.I mostly keep the UPS on as my router runs via it and so it gets kinda hot. Should I turn it off in the night?
> 2. I recently went out for a few hours so turned off the UPS but kept it plugged to mains. When I came back the UPS was kinda hot to touch. So I am going on vacation for 3 days soon and I am worried about this. Should I also unplug it from mains if I am not using it for an extended time?


I have the same UPS, call APC. Mine does not get hot , is slightly warm at top but that's it. 

Why did you think of keeping the UPS' power on from the grid when you were away?


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 8, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> I have the same UPS, call APC. Mine does not get hot , is slightly warm at top but that's it.
> 
> Why did you think of keeping the UPS' power on from the grid when you were away?


Mine gets kinda warm on the top too. It happened even when it was off but plugged to the mains. And it actually felt warmer than normal. So I am just worried leaving it as it is for 3 days as my room can get pretty warm.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 8, 2022)

setanjan123 said:


> Mine gets kinda warm on the top too. It happened even when it was off but plugged to the mains. And it actually felt warmer than normal. So I am just worried leaving it as it is for 3 days as my room can get pretty warm.





omega44-xt said:


> I have the same UPS, call APC. Mine does not get hot , is slightly warm at top but that's it.
> 
> Why did you think of keeping the UPS' power on from the grid when you were away?


read somewhere on apc website in past that ups should be kept plugged in to mains even when you switch it off. once there was an issue due to a burnt plug point but i couldn't decide so asked apc about fluctuations. then some apc customer care guy also told me to connect it to mains directly (not the UPS line) and leave it on even when i switch it off.
i never did that with any ups though. current 600va one, bought in sep 2018 is working fine - from 8am to around `11pm till mid 2020 and then 8am to 2-3-4am whenever sister switches it off.  no hotness noticed anytime till now.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 8, 2022)

setanjan123 said:


> Mine gets kinda warm on the top too. It happened even when it was off but plugged to the mains. And it actually felt warmer than normal. So I am just worried leaving it as it is for 3 days as my room can get pretty warm.


Aagin, why keep the mains switch on if your UPS is off?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 8, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> read somewhere on apc website in past that ups should be kept plugged in to mains even when you switch it off. once there was an issue due to a burnt plug point but i couldn't decide so asked apc about fluctuations. then some apc customer care guy also told me to connect it to mains directly (not the UPS line) and leave it on even when i switch it off.
> i never did that with any ups though. current 600va one, bought in sep 2018 is working fine - from 8am to around `11pm till mid 2020 and then 8am to 2-3-4am whenever sister switches it off.  no hotness noticed anytime till now.


Strange


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 8, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Aagin, why keep the mains switch on if your UPS is off?


Because it gets hot even when it's off ? And I am assuming unplugging mains will prevent that.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 8, 2022)

setanjan123 said:


> Because it gets hot even when it's off ? And I am assuming unplugging mains will prevent that.


If turn off the mains, the UPS runs for 5mins then completely switches off.


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2022)

setanjan123 said:


> Got the 1100va model for 6.7k. Had a few queries.
> 1.I mostly keep the UPS on as my router runs via it and so it gets kinda hot. Should I turn it off in the night?
> 2. I recently went out for a few hours so turned off the UPS but kept it plugged to mains. When I came back the UPS was kinda hot to touch. So I am going on vacation for 3 days soon and I am worried about this. Should I also unplug it from mains if I am not using it for an extended time?



You can physically unplug it or there should be a switch on the wall socket ( where your ups is plugged in ) to control the the elctricity flo of that wall socket. You can turn it off as well.


----------

